# Help with siemens EQ 7 that has just decided not to dispense any water - please help.



## Lou (Jan 10, 2015)

Morning all, I've had a Siemens EQ7 for a couple of years and its worked a treat every time, the milk doesn't always get as hot as id like but on the whole I've been very happy with it. Yesterday morning however it decided not to dispense any water through the grinds, just steam??? I pressed the hot water function and only steam came out there also? I'm out of warranty and i moved to Oman (with my machine) I spoke to a local electrical repair shop and they looked at me like i had 3 heads - so i'm at a loss as what to do. It was descaled 2 weeks ago with no issues. Any suggestions would be greatly received.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Prior to it breaking were you able to hear the water pump when it dispensed water? Does it still make the same noise now?


----------



## Lou (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes, its still making all the same noises as before as before and for the same period of time.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you tried a factory reset?

Press the "i" key for approx. 3 seconds and then follow menu guidance to the menu item "FACTORY SETTING".


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

From Siemans website....

Support available from Siemens info team: Siemens Home Appliances P.O. Box 17312, Jebel Ali Free Zone, Dubai - UAE. Tel. +971-4-8030400, Fax. +971-4-8814805.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possibly the descaling has loosened some scale rather than dissolving it and it has lodged in a valve / solenoid ?


----------



## Lou (Jan 10, 2015)

Many thanks, I will try a factory re-set and if i have no luck i will speak to Siemens in Dubai. cheers


----------

